# MS.Westward Ho.



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Trying to find out anything on the MS Westward HO she usedto run under the old P'A Cambell Colours alongside the ex Red Funnel steamer Balmoral I worked a summer season on Balmoral as a holiday job what an experience Capt Jack Whyde was a character halfway through the season Westward Ho rung down finished with engines for good.(Thumb) . All info would be gratefully accepted also any ex crew of these ships please reply, Regards Chris Rogers


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris

Is this the one

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=61108


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

There is an obituary in today's Daily Telegraph for Tonny McGinnity who seemingly ran P&A Cambell from "the mid 1970s" until the company finally closed down.

McC


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Last Saturday was White Funnel Day on Balmoral. There were about 20 of us ex-employees of P & A Campbell including Capt. Phil Power the last surving master & Betty Gunn, widow of Capt. George Gunn.

Tony


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

*Vecta*

VECTA . 630 tons/ 1939. Built by Thorneycroft, Southampton. Stayed on the Southampton - cowes service during the war. Joined in 1949 by ( her near sister) Balmoral. 1965 purchased by P.A Campbell and renamed WESTWARD HO. Withdrawn in 1971 and moored as a floating restaurant.. Subsequently scrapped Date ??


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

*Westward Ho ex Vecta.*

Many thanks to all who replied to my enquiry regarding this vessel. Iused to be (Thumb) quite friendly with Capt George Gunn in his latter years, regards Chris Rogers(Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Vecta 630 tons. Built 1938 by John I Thorneycroft, Southampton.
191.0 x 30.2 x 8.7. Two 6 cyl diesels by English Electric, Rugby.
Cruiser stern. Two decks. O/No; 168825. Owned by Southampton, Isle of Wight & South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet Company Ltd. Registered Southampton. British flag.
(Longest named shipping company in the world.)
Red Funnel for short name.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Wasn't it Southampton, Isle of Wight & South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet Co. Ltd?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

As built Vecta had two Voith-Schneider units. During WW2 conked out, parts unobtainable so laid up. 1946 Thornycrofts converted her to diesel-electric propulsion. Original EE diesels retained as generators and bridge controlled electric motors fitted.
Balmoral not an exact sister as designed for open sea work, deeper draft, greater freeboard and sheer and faster. Red funnel had got fed up with expense of fancy propulsion systems so Balmoral fitted with direct- reversing Sirron diesels made by Thornycrofts


----------



## Alan Parsons (Apr 14, 2008)

I took a trip as a passenger on the Westward Ho in 1971 from Minehead to Lundy Island via Ilfracombe. I think the trip had begun further up the Bristol Channel, either Bristol or one of the Welsh ports. The outward trip was no problem but durin the return when about halfway between Lundy and Ilfracombe there was a lot of engine vibration and very thick black funnel smoke then a loud bang and both engines stopped. We were stopped for about an hour and did she ever roll!!

Eventually one engine was re-started and we crept into Ilfracombe at slow speed. At Ilfracombe it was announced that the ship was unable to go any further and passengers would be taken to their embarkation port by coach.

I wonder if she ever sailed in service again or was this engine failure the reason she was sold to be a restaurant ship?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Alan Parsons said:


> I wonder if she ever sailed in service again or was this engine failure the reason she was sold to be a restaurant ship?


She went out with a bang (literally) not a whimper. In Sept 1971 when manoeuvring in the Avon at Bristol, the port engine blew up (lumps of metal flying about the engine room) fortunately with no casualties. The damage was irreparable.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

You may have heard the old joke about "What is brown and comes backwards out of cows? - The Isle of Wight Ferry!". That must have referred to Vecta, because her stern was configured for Voith-Schneider units. After being fitted with conventional propellers, she was not sufficiently manoeuvrable to turn within the confines of Cowes harbour, and had to reverse outside past the Royal Yacht Squadron before swinging and heading for Southampton.


----------



## Adrian Walker (Nov 29, 2012)

*Crossing the Bar, Captain Phil Power.*



Tony Breach said:


> Last Saturday was White Funnel Day on Balmoral. There were about 20 of us ex-employees of P & A Campbell including Capt. Phil Power the last surving master & Betty Gunn, widow of Capt. George Gunn.
> 
> Tony


_I noticed the above post whilst searching the net for Campbells' Steamers. Having just signed up to this site I must pass on some sad news for anyone who may remember Captain Phil Power as mentioned above.
I regret to announce that Phil passed away this morning, in hospital somewhere near Aylesbury. He had spent the last several months living with his daughter in that area due to failing health.
A long time resident of Penarth, Phil will be sadly missed by friends and family, and perhaps by anyone associated with this site who may remember him.
Nov 29th 2012_


----------

